# Looking for non-boating partner to fish tournaments



## MR2BASS (Aug 21, 2013)

Hey All: My bass fishing partner up and moved to that state up north. Now I am in search of a new partner to fish opens with and maybe get in a circuit. PM me if you want to fish.


----------



## MR2BASS (Aug 21, 2013)

I guess I should have put the opens I want to fish, Indian, Alum, Buckeye, Rocky Fork I guess whatever we could find in the area. Then maybe check out BASS Nation Team Trail, TBX or Salmaniods circuits.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a couple guys always wanting me to find them a boater partner. Shoot me a message


----------



## bm7 (Feb 11, 2013)

Ever find anyone


----------



## scottrod (May 4, 2017)

That state up north,canada?


----------

